# Vancouver, B.C. 6 month blind rescue from Iran



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

Meet Tuffnut: His names comes from the fact that when he was found, he looked like a little chestnut. He's also a pretty tough dog to have gone through so much in only a few months.










Tuffnut's only 5 or 6 months old, but he's had an incredible journey to get to where he is. He was born in Iran in a construction site, likely blind from birth. He was unable to find food or water so he was in very poor condition until someone rescued him. A rescue group sent him from Iran all the way to Vancouver, B.C. in hopes of rescuing him to a better life. He is currently on medication for an ailment as well as being blind. Despite his disability, he is a vibrant, fun loving pup that is looking for a forever home. 










Currently Tuffnut comes over to socialize with my 1.5 year old Shepherd Kenzie. They get along very well and Tuffnut is never aggressive. He does bump into other dogs, which may bother them. My shepherd isn't bothered in the least and bumps Tuffnut back.










What we'd hope to find to Tuffnut is a loving home in a safe environment. A rancher style house would be perfect, as stairs represent a challenge, but with time would likely not be an issue. It would be excellent he could live with another dog as well that would be able to help him out and act as a seeing eye dog for him.










For reference, my shepherd is approx 70lbs. Tuffnut is considerably smaller, and will likely not reach over 60lbs. He is a shepherd mix. 










If you have any questions, please let me know and I can ask his foster mom. Please help us find him a home!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What a cute pup! I will ask around.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a cutie. Wish I had room. He probably has quite a nose.

Has anyone contacted the German Shepherd Rescue of BC about a crosspost?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## furweed (Sep 9, 2012)

Has this pup found his furever home??


----------



## HillaryCarolCrockettCher (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope whoever went through the hoops and expense of bringing this guy to safety is blessed.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

There was this piece recently in the Seattle news about the dogs from Tehran coming America: Iranian dogs adjusting to new life in America | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

I have some good news on Tuffnut. A family has offered to take him. :wub: They live in a rancher with no stairs and have a lab and pom for him to live with. My neighbour is taking Tuffnut up to meet them this weekend and hopefully it all goes well. I will keep you updated!


----------

